# what do you think?



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

this have a chance at buckeye big buck?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah...if I were you, I would get him scored just to get an accurate number. I shot a buck two years ago that scored 136. I was at Cabela's this weekend and saw a buck that scored 152 and my buck was significanly bigger. I don't know who my taxidermist had score it, but I am thinking about getting him scored again.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice buck!

If you want to register one in the club I would get him scored - looks like he would be a qualifier to me. I would guess him to end up in the mid to high 140's, but it is always hard to judge from a picture.

Get him scored and post a follow up so we know how it worked out.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Nice, looks like a huge bodied deer by the looks of that head.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks guys,
the taxidermist said that he has someone come in and score all the big deer after the drying time. He said he thought it would be close he guessed around 135 thought it could use a little more mass. whether it makes it or not i am just happy to have gotten a chance at a deer like that. I have a small 10 point that was my first buck when i was 11 yrs. old, been 22 years since i got him, but that little guy will have some company on the wall now. Hope i don't have to wait that long agian but thats the fun part about being out in the woods.


Matt


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Great buck, I think you'll narrowly miss BBB though.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with chase and your taxdermist...Its most likely gonna be mid to upper 130's....but he is close enough that I'd sure wanna tape him and make sure. Sometimes its tough to tell in pictures....If you go online there are some instructions that tell you how to measure deer...Its really is easy to measure a typical deer and get a idea what it would score....NICE DEER and congrats


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea....great chance of being an ohio big buck, and the deer looks good too!
Hey, us big boys have to stick together! Great hunt!


----------

